# Flyer Thema ? Feuer und Eis / Engel und Teufel !



## BastiS (22. Juli 2005)

hi ihr,

habe ein Problem,

muss eine Veranstalltung machen und die soll in etwa etwas mit "Feuer und Eis" oder "Teufel und Engel" sein.

nur weiss nicht wie ich jetzt einen Flyer oder sowas bauen/anfangen soll, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar tipps geben!

wo man sich erstmal solche Bilder oder andere brauchbaren Pics runterladen kann!?

Engel und Teufel Girl ? in Comic ? sowas vielleicht in der Richtung?

das hier habe ich mal im Forum gefunden:

http://www.tutorials.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4002 

sowas finde ich auch sehr geil:

nur weiss ich nicht wo man sowas noch mehr findet:

http://www.scarygoround.com/images/natwp1280.gif

fand ich sehr gut !


----------



## ivan4ever (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Gute und brauchbar Bilder kriegst du am besten auf die althergebracht Methode:
Suchen.

Aber hab da einen kleinen Tip, benutz neben google auch http://www.alltheweb.com, ist meiner Meinung nach, zum Bilder suchen besser geeignet als google. (sorry, soll jetzt keine Schleichwerbung sein)

Oder du nimmst dir ein paar ordentliche pix von ein paar babes (zb Fasching) und machst den rest selbst im Photoshop.

Um einen ordentlichen Flyer hinzubekommen (auch zwecks cooler Schriftgestaltungen, etc.) nach dem Adobe Illustrator umsehen, der kann wirklich was!

Hoffe ich hab dir etwas weiter können!


----------



## Duddle (22. Juli 2005)

Nur als Voranmerkung: wäre es dann nicht einfacher, mal 120 € für einen Profi springen zu lassen, als ohne jegliches Vorwissen Zeit in einen dann wahrscheinlich mittelmässigen Flyer zu investieren?

Aber zur eigentlichen Frage:
Grundsätzlich solltest du wissen, das Print eigentlich immer mit dem CMYK-Farbraum arbeitet, heisst du solltest dich mit der Forensuche/Google über die entsprechenden Auswirkungen und Einschränkungen informieren. Weiterhin kannst du nicht ohne weiteres einfach Bilder aus dem Netz runterladen und für deinen Flyer nutzen - Stichwort Urheberrecht.  
Generelle Tipps: Schau dir fertige Flyer hier im Forum und auf Flyer-Sammelseiten an und hole dir so Inspiration. Dann setz dich mit dem Stift an das Papier und mach ein wildes Brainstorming aus Skizzen. Weiterhin: Informier dich über die Grundlagen von gestaltendem Arbeiten (Goldener Schnitt, Gestaltungsraster, Typographie etc.) und versuche sie umzusetzen.

Wenn du dann konkrete Fragen hast, wie ein gewünschter Effekt zu erreichen ist, frag uns hier nachdem du Google und die Forensuche intensivst genutzt hast.


Duddle


----------



## Ellie (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

sei vorsichtig mit der Nutzung von fremden Bildern. Wie Duddle sagt, investiere entweder in einen Profi oder beginne selbst zu lernen, wie man da rangeht. Sich einfach ein paar Bilder zu kopieren, die wild zu würfeln, das ist mehr als unprofessionell.

- Brainstorm zum Thema und Stichworte notieren.

- dann sollte von alleine ein Bild im Kopf erscheinen, wie das wirken soll.

- dann mit Bleistift und Zettel skizzieren.

- dann am Computer selber umsetzen.

Viel Spaß,
Ellie


----------



## BastiS (23. Juli 2005)

vielen Dank für eure antworten !

mit flyer(druck) kenne ich mich eigentlich schon gut aus !

nur weiss leider noch nicht wie ich es umsezten soll !

wenn mir jemand das hier: http://www.tutorials.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=4002

also tut. geben könnte währe mir schon viel weiter geholfen !

mit denn Rest muss ich halt suchen!

use gerne diese Seite hier: http://sxc.hu/index.phtml?

aber da gibt es sehr wenig solche ( comic ) Zeichnungen...

wie nennt man denn sowas hier noch: ( ausser comic )

http://www.scarygoround.com/images/natwp1280.gif

vielen Dank an euch alle 

Basti


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2005)

Suche mal nach "Vektor Stil" etc..

Für dein erstes Problem könntest du dieses Tutorial benutzen und einfach ein wenig abändern: 

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/realfeuer.htm


----------



## BastiS (23. Juli 2005)

ohhh sehr nice 
genau sowas hab ich gesucht !

mit dem anderen ( vector grafik ) werde ich mal suchen

vielen Dank !

Basti


edit:

hat wer mal diesen tut mal gemacht ?

würde gerne dies tut ohne BG machen !

weil einer wie das geht ?


----------



## Warlordint (30. Juli 2005)

Hi BastiS

Ich hab des tut schonmal gemacht. Wenn du mit BG Hintergrund meinst,
ich glaube nicht das du es ohne Hintergrund machen kannst zumindest bei mir hats nicht gefunzt.    Ich bin aber auch nicht der riesenheld in Photoshop  

Ich hab des so umgangen:

Tut ganz normal zu ende gemacht und dann
Auswahl ---> Farbberich auswählen
toleranz auf 40 gestellt und hab dann den text ausgeschnitten und in ein neues 
Projekt eingefügt.

Hoffe konnt dir helfen 

Gruß Warlord


----------



## BastiS (11. August 2005)

mein ergebniss...







http://www.blackeg6.de/basti/flyer/club74/vorlage_back_web.gif


----------



## Vale-Feil (11. August 2005)

wie haste eigetnlich die hintergründe hinbekommen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. August 2005)

Das dürften wohl eingefärbte Photos bzw. Texturen sein. Mit Masken kannst du dann noch den einzelnen Bereichen unterschiedliche Färbungen verpassen.


----------



## BastiS (12. August 2005)

@radde ? wie ? was? wo?

sorry versteh das leider nicht so ganz 

also werde den flyer denke ich mal so in druck geben !

Basti


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. August 2005)

BastiS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @radde ? wie ? was? wo?
> 
> sorry versteh das leider nicht so ganz
> 
> ...


 
Wenn Du das nicht verstehst wie radde` es meint wie hast Du das den sonst gemacht (Hast Du es überhaup selber gemacht?). Ich sehe das genau so wie radde`.

Axel


----------



## Night Vision Worker (12. August 2005)

..also dafür dass du keine Ahnung hast: TOP-Ergebnis!


----------



## BastiS (17. August 2005)

BastiS hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @radde ? wie ? was? wo?
> 
> sorry versteh das leider nicht so ganz
> 
> ...




ohh ja klar sind die bilder eingefärbt und dann noch 1-2 eff. ruber gehauen !


----------



## Vale-Feil (17. August 2005)

gibts zum einfärben eigentlich irgendwo nen gutes Tut? VErsteh das noch nicht ganz


----------

